# FR: C'est un X que Y - rôle de "que"



## kajiya

Salut,

J'ai des problèmes avec la phrase suivante se rapportant au nouveau ministre des affaires etrangères japonais:


> Un profil rassurant *que celui de cet homme* aux déclarations mesurées, qui devrait tranquilliser Washington, inquiet des velléités d'indépendance du Japon pour sa politique étrangère.




Je comprends la phrase entière, mais l'emploi du mot "que" au-dessus m'embrouille un peu. Qu'est-ce que sa fonction?

Merci,

Kajiya

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est une tournure de phrase (littéraire) permettant d'insister sur le mot qui suit (ici celui qui fait référence à un profil rassurant)


----------



## kajiya

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse. Donc d'un point de vue grammatical, "que" est-il employé comme pronom rélatif par ici ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il me semble que oui.


----------



## quinoa

C'est le même phénomène que dans :
C'est un chef d'oeuvre que ce livre!


----------



## kajiya

merci encore


----------



## sudest

_C'est un escroc *que* cet individu._

I got the menaing of the sentence but have problem with the *que*. Does it has a different usage here? How can I translate it?


----------



## Fany

the 'que' in this sentence has no real meaning, it is an old-fashion way to formulate 'Cet individu est un escroc'
So you can translate 'This person is a crook'


----------



## akaAJ

Or "This swindler of a man" (man = the swindler, not a victim) "That son-of-a-bitch of a stockbroker".


----------



## jimreilly

It is like an expression I just sang in an old (early nineteenth century) song: "c'est le parfum de la vie, que le souvenir du bonheur".

But how old-fashioned is it? How often might I still find this construction outside of such poetry?


----------



## mdbvma

“C'est un pauvre coeur *que* celui auquel il est interdit de renfermer plus d'une tendresse.”

My question concerns the use of "que" in this sentence.  Wouldn't the sentence also be correct without the "que"?  So what is its purpose in the sentence then?


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

'Que' in this case stresses the following phrase. Yes you can take it off if you like .


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, you can omit it only if you replace it with a comma. Moreover that would sound much more colloquial.

_C'est un pauvre cœur *que* celui auquel…_ (higher register)
_C'est un pauvre cœur*,* celui auquel…_ (more colloquial)


----------



## CapnPrep

mdbvma said:


> Wouldn't the sentence also be correct without the "que"?  So what is its purpose in the sentence then?


It is the same strange _que_ found in _Qu'est-ce que c'est *que* ça ?_

Further examples are discussed in the following threads:
c'est un/une X que Y - rôle de "que"
FR: Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ?


----------



## wm138

Ce ne fut pas cependant un petit effort d'héroïsme de la part du comte *que* celui de revenir de Bologne car enfin, souvent, le matin, il avait le teint fatigué, et Fabrice avait tant de fraîcheur, tant de sérénité!


Stendhal (2011-03-30). La Chartreuse De Parme (Kindle Locations 2171-2173).  . Kindle Edition. 

pourquoi *que*?

ce = celui ?


----------



## lucas-sp

You're looking for: "Ce n'est pas un X que Y." Do you recognize that structure? (In English we might say "Y sure wasn't an X.")


----------



## janpol

gallicisme "c'est... que..."
celui = l'effort


----------



## Albatrosspro

I am having trouble following the second half of the sentence:

Quant à celui qui est moins sévère dans son choix et s'en remet volontiers à sa mémoire reproductrice, il pourra, le cas échéant, devenir un grand improvisateur; mais c'est un bas niveau que celui de l'improvisation artistique au regard de l'idée choisie avec peine et sérieux pour une œuvre.

Merci.


----------



## mumu1000

Hello !
"que" reffers to the "bas niveau" used before.
understand the end of this sentence like this:
l'improvisation artistique n'est presque rien (est un bas niveau) par rapport à l'idée choisie avec peine et serieux pour une oeuvre


----------



## Albatrosspro

Thanks. I see the general meaning, but still the grammar is unclear to me (or it hasn't "popped" yet mentally). Maybe it will be easiest just to resort to translation:

As for him who is less severe in his choice and gives himself willingly to his productive memory, he will be able, the case permitting, to become a great improvisor; but it's a low level that he of artistic improvisation in view of the idea chosen with pain and...   But then what does sérieux refer to? Obviously not l'idée. To me, there is a verb missing after the que. Somehow it looks like a jumble to me.


----------



## Maître Capello

It is a somewhat literary turn of phrase. _Que_ is linked to _C'est_.

_*C'est* un bas niveau *que* celui de l'improvisation artistique_ = Le niveau de l'improvisation artistique est un bas niveau.


----------



## Breacán

"C'est une langue bien difficile *que* le français" (Colette)

I am puzzled, grammatically, by the use of the word '*que*'.
Why does this sentence contain '*que*'? What is the function of *'que'* in this sentence and what is the grammar rule behind it?

Many thanks to all,
Breacán


----------



## olivier68

Hi,

Je ne suis pas sûr… mais dans cette tournure, ce "_que_" vaut "qu[e] est" : on ne répète pas le verbe.
Autres exemples :

- ce furent de bien beaux jours que ceux-ci ---> ce _furent_ de bien beaux jours que _[furent]_ ceux-ci
- c'_est _une langue bien difficile que le français ---> c'est une langue bien difficile qu[e] _[est]_ le français


----------



## Locape

It's also a more literary or formal way to speak, in everyday speech you would simply say 'le français est une langue bien difficile'.


----------



## Bezoard

Dans la 8e édition de son dictionnaire, l'Académie disait ceci :


> Il s'emploie souvent pour donner plus de force à ce qu'on dit. _C'est une belle chose que de garder le secret. C'est se tromper que de croire... _Dans ces exemples, on peut supprimer le _que. C'est une belle chose de garder le secret. C'est se tromper de croire... _En ce sens il s'emploie aussi devant les noms, mais on ne pourrait le supprimer qu'en changeant toute la construction. _Ce sont des qualités nécessaires pour régner que la douceur et la fermeté. _


QUE : Définition de QUE


----------



## OLN

Grevisse écrit ceci (je t'épargne les hypothèses qui figurent sur la même page, § 717 de la 14e édition du _Bon usage_) :


> Il est vrai que les linguistes ne sont pas unanimes sur l'explication du _que _de_ C'est une belle fleur que la rose***_, et les usagers n'y voient pas très clair.


Tu vois que tu n'es pas le seul à ne pas y voir clair. 

***_C'est une belle fleur que la rose est_


----------



## Dripweed

Breacán said:


> What is the function of *'que'* in this sentence and what is the grammar rule behind it?



Some questions similar to yours have already been asked in the _français seulement_ forum.  There is a lengthy and very detailed discussion here, which you may find useful.


----------

